# Antárctica em alta resolução



## Vince (28 Nov 2007 às 23:30)

A NASA, o U.S. Geological Survey, o National Science Foundation e o British Antarctic Survey disponibilizaram um mapa interactivo em alta resolução da Antárctica.

O mapa feito com fotografias via satélite tem uma resolução 10 vezes superior aos mapas e imagens até aqui disponiveis.

*Landsat Image Mosaic Of Antarctica (LIMA)*
http://lima.usgs.gov/


PS: O site agora está muito lento porque muita gente está a tentar aceder.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2007 às 23:41)

É um grande passo para o conhecimento dos gelos da antarctica vamos ver os pinguins aos bandos a resolução deve ser tanta 

Para a semana a ve se tento ver as imagens que esta semana há muito transito...


----------

